# SLX vs Driver X vs Ions for (mainly) splitting



## Maandy (Mar 21, 2014)

Found a few threads/reviews but all about the old models before the SLX liner change so would like to ask if anyone's been using any of the below for splitting:

* *Driver X* - I like the stiffness and the hard toecap for hiking steeps but won't it be too stiff/uncomfortable for backcountry or cruising around the resort?
* *SLX* - I'm mostly leaning towards these but I'm worried that's just me being a sucker wanting the most expensive boot. Mainly worried this one will be a bit too soft for hard-charging/gnarly conditions/hiking up steeps?
* *Ions* - what I currently use, really like them, they fit me well, I like the responsiveness etc. My feet do get sore after a whole day though, I think the fit is right, they just don't seem to absorb much shock.

Definitely not considering Tourists - they seem way too soft/flexible for my liking. Hiking has never been an issue for me and they seem to mainly focus on that part.

Tried on some other brands like K2, 32 (Jones boot) etc. but they just don't feel comfortable.

I spend ~70% of my time offpiste/sidecountry/backcountry including split hiking or snowshoeing (shorter hikes), ~10% cruising around the resort and ~10% fooling around in the park.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

It's all personal preference... I just can tell you ours and why. Hubby and I do a lot of bootpacking (where crusts and ice patches ask for very good grip and hitting steps, sometimes even crampons are required), skinning (which goes from soft nice pow days to spring touring with lot of ice in the morning), as well as some groomer charging if conditions don't allow to venture off piste (~75% off piste/bc). 

We have separate boots for bc and resort riding. 
He uses Driver X as resort boot, and 32 MTB for bc; I use 32 XLT resort and 32 MTB bc combination. (We both had a Deeluxe XV before for bc, he also had Ride Insano before for resort.)

The reason for two pairs of boots: Skinning wears a resort boot out quickly - they soften up from all those steps as they aren't designed for walking and thus get soft to a point being useless and need to replaced quickly. Happened to SO with his Driver X and Insano. After a handfull tours, boot was soft and no good anymore for skinning. That's a lot of money wasted on such a boot.

We prefer the stiffest possible boot/sole for bootpacking and skinning. This isn't mandatory if you have perfect pow days or skin/hike mellow terrain - there, any boot will work - but as soon as getting into crusts n steeps, grip and hold is key IMO. I.e. stiff bootleg and stiff sole. For comfort riding down, one can always loosen laces so also a stiff boot feels less stiff. But you cannot make a softish boot stiffer when needed.

Even a stiffish resort boot like Driver X doesn't have the same grip and stiff sole as a bc boot like Deeluxe XV or 32 MTB. I remember how on one day, hubby felt very uncomfortable with his Driver X hitting steps on icy steeps, while I with my MTB was having great grip. Next day, same mtn, he had his MTB, too, and was feeling way better.

I'm a fan of the 32 MTB. It has a stiff bootleg which offers quite good sideway hold skinning traverses even in walking mode. The walk mode is awesome feature. Allows for longer strides which saves energy on long tours. And it stays stiff a long time. I have used mine two seasons now and it's still as stiff as new; the Deeluxe XV I had before had softened up tremendously and needed to be replaced after two seasons; the MTB on the other hand, I gonna use for many more seasons, I'm sure. Good invested money, IMO. 

Since you spend a lot of time bc, I suggest you think of a two boot strategy, too. It's an investment to buy two pairs, sure, but the life span of each will be way longer if the right tool is used in the right situation and will save you money in the long run. Get one which fits your softness needs for resort days, and one sturdy bc boot which will last a long time and offers grip. To buy a Driver X as bc boot is a waste of money to you, I reckon, as it doesn't fit neither, resort nor bc (too stiff for your type of resort riding, and not built for bc/skinning neither).

Btw: The MTB didn't fit my nor his foot too well neither out of the box: to him, it's too narrow, to me it's too low at the arch. But after some hacking, it does work great.


----------



## Maandy (Mar 21, 2014)

neni said:


> It's all personal preference... I just can tell you ours and why.


Exactly what I'm looking for 

Thanks for the write-up it's really extremely helpful and makes tons of sense!

I did notice my Ions got softer (not that much though) and had no idea why. Now that I think about it it did start after I started doing bc trips with them so what you're saying might be very much true.

Now I'm even more hesitant about the SLX which is a softer boot from the start (really into them as my friend who does tons of bc recommended them but then again he's loaded and can get a new pair every season on two). But then again I do mainly mellower mountains full of powder (the reason why I'm still in Japan ) so maybe ok, not sure...

2 boot strategy also makes sense and probably works for me, the old Ions still have a bit of life in them  Now just need to find a decent BC boot in that case.

By "hacking" the MTB do you mean just heat moulding? Or do you guys started to use j-bars? Or maybe altered the liners yourself? Definitely will drop by the stores this week again and give the MTB another chance! My another worry with them was the walk mode thingy - I'm guessing it hasn't been a problem for you guys but I've read a ton of reviews where it broke for people - definitely not something I'd want to happen in the backcountry&#55357;&#56881;


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Maandy said:


> Now I'm even more hesitant about the SLX which is a softer boot from the start (really into them as my friend who does tons of bc recommended them but then again he's loaded and can get a new pair every season on two). But then again I do mainly mellower mountains full of powder (the reason why I'm still in Japan ) so maybe ok, not sure...


Hmmm... Been to Japan only twice, in prime season, don't know how the snow is in spring... For Japow in prime pow season, any boot would work well I'd say. You can also use your older comfy softened boots then, as pow is easy to hike, not that much sideway response needed. It's the crusty traverses, ice covered ridges, where stiff boots are great. If you don't have that? No need to go MTB if you don't feel comfy in such a stiff boots. 

The walk mode of MTB sure is an advantage, but Japan means short ascents. You may do a lot of verts in one day, but with multiple ascents and descents, i.e. feet/leg have the chance to recover on the ride down. Not sure if you "need" that advantage.

(My background are Alps, i.e. long ascents, steep traverses on ice and crusts, long skin hikes over glaciers... a +4hr ascent in one go with +1200m vert up and/or 15km stretch skinning in is not extraordinary; thus to us, the comfort of having a longer stride with the MTB has significance) 



Maandy said:


> By "hacking" the MTB do you mean just heat moulding? Or do you guys started to use j-bars? Or maybe altered the liners yourself? Definitely will drop by the stores this week again and give the MTB another chance, thanks!


For my high arch issue, here's the link:
https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/260151-high-arch-instep-boot-modification.html
You also find a link to another members hack in there, and if your issue is a different one, Angrysnowboarder has a set of boot hack vids. Since there's such a little selection of bc boots, it's sort of normal that you end up hacking ; Besides the Deeluxe and 32, Fitwell is another bc boot you can try. (I never did as it doesn't come in my size)


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Maandy said:


> My another worry with them was the walk mode thingy - I'm guessing it hasn't been a problem for you guys but I've read a ton of reviews where it broke for people - definitely not something I'd want to happen in the backcountry��


It hasn't broken so far at ours. But if it would?
Wrap some duct tape around it to ride down . Or a voile strap. Or ride down with it being broken/open. (I recently was riding down a long steep chute, only recognized at the bottom that I forgot to close the walk mode when dropping in :laugh You still have a highback. Even if the flap is open, when leaning back, the highback is there.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

The Tourist works fine too, besides the heelwelt maybe. Taking the bother to make something like that for crampons, and then making it so minimal it barely fits, you still need to modify the bails, and 10 US is the max size that will work. Just strap boots to the highback when skinning, and you have traversing covered. The toepiece gets a little cold, maybe the Tourist X is better. I can agree about the sole being a little soft, but it's the same as on Driver X. For resorts it's nice, not as mushy as freestyle boots, but still flexible. Nothing to fiddle with for walking around either. The SLX is softer than the Tourist, but an ace boot. Maybe the Imperial? Kind of a regular Driver.


----------

